# RockShoxs Service in Hannover



## bluehei (28. Mai 2016)

Moin,
suche einen guten MTB Laden in Hannover, die auch Federgabel Service an alten RockShoxs Recon machen.
Gibt's Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen (NoGos?)?
VG,
Heiko


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Mai 2016)

Am Kötnerholzweg macht die Tage ein Laden auf, wo der Inhaber das dann auf jeden Fall kann. Ansonsten sollte das jeder Laden können, allerdings kann ich da nicht von "guten Erfahrungen" berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (2. Juni 2016)

ATB in der Marienstraße macht RockShox Vertretung und auch Service.
Wegen Recon einfach mal nachfragen...


----------



## reflux (11. Juni 2016)

ab montag bei Movee


jammerlappen schrieb:


> Am Kötnerholzweg macht die Tage ein Laden auf, wo der Inhaber das dann auf jeden Fall kann. Ansonsten sollte das jeder Laden können, allerdings kann ich da nicht von "guten Erfahrungen" berichten...


ab Montag hat Movement in der Fröbelstraße 1 auf.


----------



## discordius (13. Juni 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> ab montag bei Movee
> 
> ab Montag hat Movement in der Fröbelstraße 1 auf.


Gibt es dazu eine Homepage mit weiteren Informationen zu den Öffnungszeiten und dem Sortiment?


----------



## reflux (13. Juni 2016)

discordius schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine Homepage mit weiteren Informationen zu den Öffnungszeiten und dem Sortiment?


https://www.facebook.com/Movement-Bike-Shop-818071628336853/?fref=ts
http://movement-mtb.de/

sortiment weiß ich nicht, das sagen die dir ab bestimmt


----------



## tobone (28. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen was movement für bike marken führt? Finde dazu keine Angaben.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nur banshee gehört und ein transition soll auch da stehen. Aber genau weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## reflux (4. Juli 2016)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was movement für bike marken führt? Finde dazu keine Angaben.



Ragley


----------



## tobone (7. Juli 2016)

Danke
Was hat in letzter Zeit noch so eröffnet an guten bikeläden in Hannover u Braunschweig.
Am liebsten mit marken die man nicht an jeder Ecke sieht


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2016)

Biketime kennste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent_silver (28. Juli 2016)

Moin, hab genau das gleiche Anliegen wie der Threaderöffner. Gibt's bisher schon Erfahrungswerte und Preisindikationen? Alternativ kann man es ja auch selbst machen, Raketentechnik ist es ja zum Glück nicht


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2016)

Ich würde es  nicht  mehr selbst machen wolle. Die wissen wirklich, was sie machen.


----------



## silent_silver (30. Juli 2016)

Wer sind denn die?  und wieviel mögen die denn haben?


----------



## reflux (31. Juli 2016)

Movement haben langjährige Erfahrung im Dämpfer/Gabel Service - ehemaliger reset Racing Mitarbeiter. Preise weiß ich nicht, aber die Service Preise sind ja relativ ähnlich überall


----------



## demlak (12. August 2021)

movement gibts ja nun nicht mehr..

wo lässt man aktuell am besten einen fullservice für nen dämpfer machen? Mein RockShox Monarch RT DebonAir schmatzt inzwischen.

Oder ist hier jemand mit dem man das mal zusammen machen kann? son kleiner service für meine pike war easy.. aber ölkammer im dämpfer is #neuland für mich.


----------



## bluehei (12. August 2021)

Oh Mist - ich wollte da nochmal mit meinem Fox Dämpfer hin. Da fkt die Rebound-Einstellung nicht mehr.
War bis dato sehr zufrieden mit Movement. Full Service Fox Gabel & Dämpfer, Reverb Sattelstütze ca. 360 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (12. August 2021)

Hab grad bei ATB angerufen.. und siehe da.. Krzysztof von movement ist jetzt der suspension-profi von ATB =)


----------



## bluehei (12. August 2021)

so klein ist die Welt...


----------



## RickStar (30. August 2021)

Alternativ ex Federwerk: 





						Suspension | Adalbert Bikes
					






					adalbert-bikes.de


----------



## RickStar (30. August 2021)

.


----------

